# Lip Kit?



## altimalance (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey, i have a 99 altima. Ive lowered it and its alot lower than most altimas ive seen which is makes me happy! but its still not low enough! so i thought a lip kit would do the trick, thing is i cant find one for the dang car. ive seen people use garage seal, well to be honest i think thats dumb. could anyone help me with my delima? is there another model nissan that has a lip kit that would fit? or a whole other car that could be close to fitting? anything would be nice

=]


----------



## 2000okiealtima (May 9, 2009)

Go lower, lip kits make your car look fat. Either use a lower profile tire, get some better coils, or get some frontier springs since they're stronger and cut them.


----------

